# A Real American Hero



## tellner (Dec 12, 2007)

In the end it's not technique or weapons or belts or any of that that makes a heroic fighter. It's heart. This guy has it in spades. 

A Muslim saves Jews who were being attacked by Christians for saying "Happy Chanukah." Sometimes things happen that give you a little hope for the human race.
A suspected bias attack on four Jewish subway riders has resulted in a friendship between the Jewish victims and the Muslim college student who came to their aid.


     Walter Adler is calling Hassan Askari a hero for intervening when Adler and three friends were assaulted on a subway train in lower Manhattan on Friday night.


     The altercation erupted when Adler and his friends said "Happy Chanukah" to a group yelling "Merry Christmas" on the Brooklyn-bound train.


     The 20-year-old Askari said he tried to fight off the 10 attackers, giving Adler a chance to summon police by pulling an emergency brake.


     "I did what I thought was right," said Askari, a student at Berkeley College in Manhattan, who was allegedly punched and beaten. "I did the best that I could to help."


     Eight men and two women have pleaded not guilty to assault, menacing and other charges in the case. Prosecutors have said the charges could be upgraded to hate crimes.​According to this article
Four Jewish subway riders who wished other people "Happy Hanukkah" were pelted with anti-Semitic remarks before being beaten, police and prosecutors said. The incident was being investigated as a possible hate crime.

The four were on a train in lower Manhattan on Friday night, during the eight-day Jewish Festival of Lights, when they were approached by a group of 10 people who offered holiday greetings. The victims responded, "Happy Hanukkah," and then were assaulted by the larger group, police said Tuesday.

[...]

One of the men charged, Joseph Jirovec, pleaded guilty last year to attempted robbery as a hate crime and was awaiting sentencing, prosecutors said. Jirovec, who is white, was part of a group that yelled racial epithets and assaulted two black teenagers in Brooklyn, prosecutors said.

Jirovec's lawyer, Peter Mollo, said Tuesday it was very unlikely his client would attack another person for being Jewish.​Hassan Askari, you're an authentic American Hero. If you weren't Muslim I'd say "Drinks are on me." But as it is, you have my profound thanks and heartfelt prayers. You fought evil, protected innocent Believers and brought honor on Islam. That's Muslim Chivalry and American ideals at their best.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 12, 2007)

I agree a real American hero. You are correct maybe there is some hope for humanity

B


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 12, 2007)

As you say, *Todd* some events both make you shake your head at some humans and raise a glass to others.  

If memory serves, doesn't Askari mean something like "Watchman", "Soldier" or "Guard" in some of the Arabic tongues?

As a lesser example of how we *can* get along if we want to, we had our works Christmas hampers today.  These of course contain alcohol amongst the various festive goodies.  One of our workmates is a Muslim, so the wine etc is of no interest to him (and would actually get him in his families bad books if he took it home).  

Result?  

Several of us traded biscuits and choclates with him for the wine so he wasn't stuck with something that was offensive to him.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 12, 2007)

If more people were able to look past the race like this guy and past age old animosities like both him and his (new) jewish friends... yes, I too would have to agree that there may yet be hope for this world. 

I liked it when he simply said: "I did what I thought was right," said Askari, a student at Berkeley College in Manhattan, who was allegedly punched and beaten. "I did the best that I could to help."


----------



## tellner (Dec 12, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> If memory serves, doesn't Askari mean something like "Watchman", "Soldier" or "Guard" in some of the Arabic tongues?


It's come to mean it in pretty much all of them from Swahili to Arabic to Persian. He lived up to his name.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 12, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> If more people were able to look past the race like this guy and past age old animosities like both him and his (new) jewish friends... yes, I too would have to agree that there may yet be hope for this world.
> 
> I liked it when he simply said: "I did what I thought was right," said Askari, a student at Berkeley College in Manhattan, who was allegedly punched and beaten. "I did the best that I could to help."


Exactly.  He didn't say "I did what I thought was right as a Muslim, or Jew or Christian."  He, personally, as a human being felt was the right thing to do.  Will this get him into hot water with some of the other Muslims in the world?  Probably.  Should he care?  Not in the least.  Should other Muslims (and Jews and Christians care) care?  You bet your sweet bippy (whatever that is) that they should.  This man broke with centuries of religious dogma to do what was right as a human and the rest of us had damn well better take note and follow his example, friends and neighbors or we are in for a world of hurt.


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 12, 2007)

That is a truely inspiring story.


----------



## tellner (Dec 12, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Exactly.  He didn't say "I did what I thought was right as a Muslim, or Jew or Christian."  He, personally, as a human being felt was the right thing to do.  Will this get him into hot water with some of the other Muslims in the world?  Probably.


Not most of them. Honestly.



> This man broke with centuries of religious dogma to do what was right as a human and the rest of us had damn well better take note and follow his example, friends and neighbors or we are in for a world of hurt.


There's actually been more of Muslim history where it was considered a wonderful thing to do than times where it would have been condemned.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Perception, they say, is reality.  Why aren't more everyday Muslims standing up and screaming "We will not have our religion hijacked!" ?  The zealots that are using Islam as cover (and, hell, who knows, some may actually think they're really doing Allah's work) are creating a perception of Islam that is truly horrific.  The Catholic church had the Crusades to do for them what the extreme Islamic is doing for Muslims.  It's just saddening to see is all.  I don't discuss it often and rarely get into these types of discussions at all as I'm not the most articulate fellow in the world but I just find a sense of impending "drastic change" deep in my bones.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sometime people will put a side theredifferences to do the right thing, like in this case. cudos for him.


----------



## Live True (Dec 12, 2007)

tellner said:


> "I did what I thought was right," said Askari, a student at Berkeley College in Manhattan, who was allegedly punched and beaten. "I did the best that I could to help."


 
:highfive:HUZZAH!!! artyon:

Thank you Tellner for sharing this heartening story!


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 12, 2007)

It is a good story...thanks for sharing it...


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 12, 2007)

Tonight, in my celebration of another event, I raise a glass to Askari and his honor!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 12, 2007)

HOOah!


----------



## exile (Dec 12, 2007)

If ever we need stories to inspire us to cling to the belief that good in the end will defeat eviland I think we probably _always_ can use a fewthis one surely belongs among them.


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice find, tellner. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## tellner (Dec 12, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Perception, they say, is reality.  Why aren't more everyday Muslims standing up and screaming "We will not have our religion hijacked!" ?



Oh, they do. They have been for years. But that might get buried on page 30 if they're lucky. "If it bleeds it leads" in today's news-like infotainment product. A bomber or someone who wants to kill the kaffirs gets headlines. You can only say "We're sorry, not our fault" so many times and have it ignored before it starts losing its appeal.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 12, 2007)

Good for this guy.  You know, people say that its the practitioner, not the Art, that really counts.  I suspect that its the same with religions.  Now, I have investigated these religions and have given up, because they only frustrate me.  I cannot get rid of my lower self, and fail too much.  I have no aptitude for that kind of thing.

Now, this guy did a good thing.  A very good thing.  Also, the Arabic speakers who help our clandestine "other government agencies" also helped the US a lot.  This demonstrates an allegiance to the US.  Surely there are good people in the Islamic group.  But, I still am wary of them, after that big ruckus over naming the teddy bear Muhammed.  Its flat out crazy, that culture.  Its like a freaking time warp!


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 13, 2007)

Christians attack Jews for saying Happy Hanukkah? Hmm I was worried I would get no exercise this christmas celebrating in the country, but perhaps I`ll try this greeting on the local fundementalists. I am not jewish so will I need a disguise?


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 13, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Christians attack Jews for saying Happy Hanukkah? Hmm I was worried I would get no exercise this christmas celebrating in the country, but perhaps I`ll try this greeting on the local fundementalists. I am not jewish so will I need a disguise?


 
From the stories I've seen, it's not likely that these were fundamentalist Christians.  Pictures of the assailants taken from their MySpace pages show them in various thug poses pointing guns and throwing signs at each other.  Most likely scenario:  these were a bunch of violent young wannabe gangbangers who shouted "Merry Christmas" at a bunch of Jews to be sarcastic.  Or perhaps were fishing for trouble and acted when this guy took the bait.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 13, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Or perhaps were fishing for trouble and acted when this guy took the bait.



That's what I would wager.


----------



## blackrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Great example of heroism and doing the right thing.  I think there is more of this out there than we know and see.  I notice with my local media that they focus about 70% of their coverage on negative events though I know that there are a lot of good people and events happening daily.  They choose to not show those things because they aren't sensational.


----------



## grydth (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't see where the rest of you are drawing so much hope from.

Yes, Askari deserves very high praise for his brave stand. He's one person. I see 10 others willing to attack Jews solely for offering a different holiday greeting. 

That's one hero, but 10 heels.... depressing.


----------



## tellner (Dec 30, 2007)

Most people wouldn't have done anything at all. He's a hero. He deserves recognition for it.


----------



## exile (Dec 30, 2007)

grydth said:


> I don't see where the rest of you are drawing so much hope from.
> 
> Yes, Askari deserves very high praise for his brave stand. He's one person. I see 10 others willing to attack Jews solely for offering a different holiday greeting.
> 
> That's one hero, but 10 heels.... depressing.



Well, I think the conclusion is that there are people around who are so motivated by a sense of fairness and decency that they will act against very intimidating odds to protect people who are being threatened, with no thoughts of sectarian conflicts elsewhere in the world. No sense that there are tribal loyalties which had to be adhered to, dictating that you stand to one side and watch people who haven't done you any personal harm being severely hurt. The fact that there are so many instances where those loyalties seem to trump all other ethical considerations makes stories like this extremely encouraging.

Bigotry and hate are all around us, all the time. But seeing something that runs so counter to that, in such a blazingly simple, direct way... it _is_ something to inspire hope, I believe.


----------



## grydth (Dec 30, 2007)

tellner said:


> Most people wouldn't have done anything at all. He's a hero. He deserves recognition for it.



Nobody on the thread has disputed Askari's courage or that he sets a worthy example. 

But the sad fact is that most people did NOT do nothing at all. Ten out of eleven assaulted the Jews, and that simply over their holiday greetings.

Me, I perhaps will feel encouraged when the odds change to ten heroes for every nut.


----------



## bdparsons (Dec 31, 2007)

grydth said:


> ...perhaps will feel encouraged when the odds change to ten heroes for every nut.


 
Amen, starts with you and me.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Guardian (Dec 31, 2007)

*Truly inspiring to say the least.  As said here, gives that little sparkle of hope that there are still good people out there.  Good for him.  As stated no religion, no race involved, just one individual helping another.*


----------

